
Ask HN: An all round resource on web-dev? - gkya
I&#x27;m in the market for an all-round resource on web development, which teaches all the important methods and concepts for both client side and server side, especially security.  I find that my knowledge is very disorganised about this field.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for a very detailed web dev encyclopedia (although I&#x27;d appreciate that), but want to know how all mechanisms roughly work, to the extent that I can code up a secure and stable web application without relying on frameworks and google (not that I find that practical, but I want the knowledge anyways, to be more comfortable working with abstractions; kind of how one would like to have an understanding of the Von Neumann architecture, even if all they&#x27;ll do is work with Android SDK; [edit:] also, I beleive knowing how all the things work will give me more freedom and expertise in selecting the right tool&#x2F;framework&#x2F;library for the work).<p>As HN is where the all the experts are, I thought it&#x27;d be better both for me and for anybody with similar interests with me if I make an Ask HN here rather than go search for such resources myself (altho I&#x27;ll do that anyways).<p>Edit 2:  I just wanted to make clear that I&#x27;m not looking for an introduction to programming in general, just some resource to assimilate myself as an autodidact programmer to the field of web development.<p>Thanks in advance to anybody who&#x27;ll take their time to respond!
======
shortoncash
Your knowledge is disorganized because the state of affairs is disorganized.
People have strong opinions on methods that define how front end and back end
operate, so no one resource will exhaustively enumerate how the other n-1
methods are better or worse off.

I understand why you're asking this question. It is frustrating to make an
investment in some technology that may or may not pay off for you. However,
the truth is, you just have to pick something based on intuition and run with
it.

------
csnewb
"Web Application Architecture" by Shklar and Rosen is a great resource for
understanding the major components of a web application:
[http://www.ce.uniroma2.it/courses/PRSI/WebApplication.pdf](http://www.ce.uniroma2.it/courses/PRSI/WebApplication.pdf)

